# Cisco asa 5505 site to site one way working only



## jc020377 (May 8, 2014)

Hello,

Hopefully someone here can help me out

I have setup a site to site vpn between a asa5505 and a draytek router. the tunnel is establised and i can get access from the asa site(192.168.43.0) to the draytek site(192.168.1.0). I cant get access from the draytek site to the asa site

here is the asa config

ASA Version 8.2(1) 
!
hostname ciscoasa
enable password 8Ry2YjIyt7RRXU24 encrypted
passwd 2KFQnbNIdI.2KYOU encrypted
names
name 192.168.1.0 JJ-Site

!
interface Vlan1
nameif inside
security-level 100
ip address 192.168.43.254 255.255.255.0 
!
interface Vlan2
nameif outside
security-level 0
pppoe client vpdn group Equate
ip address pppoe setroute 
!
interface Ethernet0/0
switchport access vlan 2
!
interface Ethernet0/1
!
interface Ethernet0/2
!
interface Ethernet0/3
!
interface Ethernet0/4
!
interface Ethernet0/5
!
interface Ethernet0/6
!
interface Ethernet0/7
!
ftp mode passive
access-list outside_1_cryptomap extended permit ip 192.168.43.0 255.255.255.0 JJ-Site 255.255.255.0 
access-list inside_access_in extended permit ip any any inactive 
access-list inside_nat0_outbound extended permit ip 192.168.43.0 255.255.255.0 JJ-Site 255.255.255.0 
access-list outside_access_in extended permit ip JJ-Site 255.255.255.0 192.168.43.0 255.255.255.0 
pager lines 24
logging enable
logging asdm informational
mtu inside 1500
mtu outside 1500
icmp unreachable rate-limit 1 burst-size 1
no asdm history enable
arp timeout 14400
global (outside) 1 interface
nat (inside) 0 access-list inside_nat0_outbound
nat (inside) 1 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0
access-group inside_access_in in interface inside
access-group outside_access_in in interface outside
timeout xlate 3:00:00
timeout conn 1:00:00 half-closed 0:10:00 udp 0:02:00 icmp 0:00:02
timeout sunrpc 0:10:00 h323 0:05:00 h225 1:00:00 mgcp 0:05:00 mgcp-pat 0:05:00
timeout sip 0:30:00 sip_media 0:02:00 sip-invite 0:03:00 sip-disconnect 0:02:00
timeout sip-provisional-media 0:02:00 uauth 0:05:00 absolute
timeout tcp-proxy-reassembly 0:01:00
dynamic-access-policy-record DfltAccessPolicy
http server enable
http 192.168.43.0 255.255.255.0 inside
no snmp-server location
no snmp-server contact
snmp-server enable traps snmp authentication linkup linkdown coldstart
crypto ipsec transform-set ESP-AES-256-MD5 esp-aes-256 esp-md5-hmac 
crypto ipsec transform-set ESP-DES-SHA esp-des esp-sha-hmac 
crypto ipsec transform-set ESP-DES-MD5 esp-des esp-md5-hmac 
crypto ipsec transform-set ESP-AES-192-MD5 esp-aes-192 esp-md5-hmac 
crypto ipsec transform-set ESP-3DES-MD5 esp-3des esp-md5-hmac 
crypto ipsec transform-set ESP-AES-256-SHA esp-aes-256 esp-sha-hmac 
crypto ipsec transform-set ESP-AES-128-SHA esp-aes esp-sha-hmac 
crypto ipsec transform-set ESP-AES-192-SHA esp-aes-192 esp-sha-hmac 
crypto ipsec transform-set ESP-AES-128-MD5 esp-aes esp-md5-hmac 
crypto ipsec transform-set ESP-3DES-SHA esp-3des esp-sha-hmac 
crypto ipsec security-association lifetime seconds 28800
crypto ipsec security-association lifetime kilobytes 4608000
crypto map outside_map 1 match address outside_1_cryptomap
crypto map outside_map 1 set pfs group5
crypto map outside_map 1 set peer JJ-Site-Draytek 
crypto map outside_map 1 set transform-set ESP-3DES-SHA
crypto map outside_map interface outside
crypto isakmp enable outside
crypto isakmp policy 10
authentication pre-share
encryption 3des
hash md5
group 5
lifetime 86400
telnet timeout 5
ssh timeout 5
console timeout 0
vpdn group isp request dialout pppoe
vpdn group isp localname ispusername
vpdn group isp ppp authentication chap
vpdn username username password password 
dhcpd auto_config outside
!
threat-detection basic-threat
threat-detection statistics access-list
no threat-detection statistics tcp-intercept
webvpn
group-policy DfltGrpPolicy attributes
vpn-filter value inside_access_in
tunnel-group XX.XXX.XX.212 type ipsec-l2l
tunnel-group XX.XXX.XX.212 ipsec-attributes
pre-shared-key *
!
class-map inspection_default
match default-inspection-traffic
!
!
policy-map type inspect dns preset_dns_map
parameters
message-length maximum 512
policy-map global_policy
class inspection_default
inspect dns preset_dns_map 
inspect ftp 
inspect h323 h225 
inspect h323 ras 
inspect rsh 
inspect rtsp 
inspect esmtp 
inspect sqlnet 
inspect skinny 
inspect sunrpc 
inspect xdmcp 
inspect sip 
inspect netbios 
inspect tftp 
!
service-policy global_policy global
prompt hostname context 
Cryptochecksum:4ef75963e1c28e0860f4461f19d87fcb

any help would be most appreciated


----------

